
Show HN: Unmask Real Companies Behind Jobs from Recruiters - antfie
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;frecruiter.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>This is very much work in progress but every submission contributes to the DB which will be used to help improve the algorithm and thus make matching better.<p>The idea being that this will over time develop a community of people who will help tag various job descriptions to companies, helping people find the real companies behind the various jobs masked by recruiters out there.<p>Thoughts &amp; suggestions welcome.
======
brudgers
I think it's possible this might work. I also think getting it to work, if it
does work, will require either impossible luck or a lot of effort to build a
useful database up front in order to attract users and build a community.

The way I see it, if I go to the site for the first time and paste in a
recruiter email and there's nothing in the database, the odds I come back go
down significantly. If against odds I come back a few hours/days/weeks, later
and have the same experience, I will probably decide the site is useless.

In some ways, the site is a marketplace where people are buying information
[at least with their time]. If the database does not produce relevant results,
then in terms of a market their are no sellers. An empty database is useless
no matter how many queries it gets and pretty much nobody does data entry for
fun.

In the short term, there needs to be a market maker - someone who makes sure
that sellers can sell and buyers can buy...and here it is the buyers buying
that needs help and the form of a market maker is someone who goes out and
fills the database with useful information and that's probably the website
owner and if that doesn't sound worthwhile then the appeal of doing so for
random people on the internet may well be similar...even if data entry gets
gamified via awarding points/badges when the data gets returned in a query.

The challenge in the problem Frecruiter tries to solve is social more than
technical and the social success will probably require more than a call for
data entry volunteers.

Good luck.

------
rranauro
This is a great idea, if it works. If you need some help, I could chip in with
some testing or coding.

I work on both sides of this issue, so I have a stake in it. As a developer,
I'm not interested in opportunities with no context. As a recruiter, I only
want to forward candidates that have an interest in, and whose capabilities
fit with, the position! Otherwise, I'm just wasting everyone's time.

Would the resource you propose also decode jobs posted on recruiter web sites
with no identity provided?

~~~
antfie
Thanks and yes that's the plan.

Over time as it collects more data I will be able to identify trends, identify
repeat postings, etc. And it should be able to identify various companies
based off keywords. So for example some companies have foosball tables as a
popular benefit listed in the ads, that would narrow down the companies,
coupled with location and social help, this should be effective.

